# Kutter in der Nähe von Middelburg, Niederlande



## Altbiertrinker (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre eventuell im August mit einer Jugendgruppe auf eine Freizeit in die Nähe von Middelburg. Ich wollte den Jugendlichen da ermöglichen auch mal auf Makrele (für Kabeljau/Dorsch dürfte es zu warm sein) zu #: Jetzt ist die Frage, kennt jemand von euch gute Kutter dort in der Nähe??? Gibt es dazu auch dementsprechende Seiten woi man sich informieren kann?? Hat einer eine Ahnung von Preisen und ob man sich da entsprechende Ruten leihen kann, falls ich es nichtz schaffe für alle Jugendlichen Ruten zu beschaffen??? Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.#6


----------



## noworkteam (14. April 2011)

*AW: Kutter in der Nähe von Middelburg, Niederlande*

Wie viele fahren denn mit, wegen der Größe vom Kutter....


----------



## Altbiertrinker (14. April 2011)

*AW: Kutter in der Nähe von Middelburg, Niederlande*

Außer mir denke ich mal werden aus der Gruppe noch 3 oder 4 Jugendliche mitfahren. Ist für die Jugendlichen das erste Mal auf einem Kutter, aber man muss ja mal anfangen.


----------



## FabvanDap (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kutter in der Nähe von Middelburg, Niederlande*

Hallo Zusammen, würde mich auch mal interessieren, da ich über Ostern in Westkapelle bin. Gibt es vllt die Möglichkeit von Vlissingen aus loszudampfen?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Koghaheiner (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kutter in der Nähe von Middelburg, Niederlande*



Altbiertrinker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre eventuell im August mit einer Jugendgruppe auf eine Freizeit in die Nähe von Middelburg. Ich wollte den Jugendlichen da ermöglichen auch mal auf Makrele (für Kabeljau/Dorsch dürfte es zu warm sein) zu #: Jetzt ist die Frage, kennt jemand von euch gute Kutter dort in der Nähe??? Gibt es dazu auch dementsprechende Seiten woi man sich informieren kann?? Hat einer eine Ahnung von Preisen und ob man sich da entsprechende Ruten leihen kann, falls ich es nichtz schaffe für alle Jugendlichen Ruten zu beschaffen??? Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.#6



entweder Neeltje Jans
http://www.bouwmansportvisserij.nl/web/index.php

oder Vlissingen:

*MS Wiesje*  10 Pers.                Binnenhafen-Vlissingen 1.10 – 1.4.
Hank Perrée, +0031(0)6 54938121

gruß

Kogha


----------

